# Swiftech to unveil new H220 all-in-one CPU cooler during CES 2013



## gabe rouchon (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Guys, I have been away from forums for quite some time, being busy to prepare for the big announcement below. Unfortunately, I won't be able to answer many questions for now, being completely buried by last minute details, but I hope that you will find the information of interest  

Press Release, for immediate release

Swiftech® is proud to announce the imminent release of the H220 CPU cooling kit, a new all-in-one liquid cooling system compatible with all current Intel® and AMD® desktop processors that will ship to consumers already pre-filled for plug-and-play operations. Setting itself apart from similar offerings, the product will also feature full expansion capabilities to include additional cooling devices for graphics and or chipset. The H220 will be unveiled during the Consumer Electronics Show held from January 8th to 11th in Las Vegas, NV and Swiftech® will demonstrate several systems featuring the new cooler capabilities at the Mandalay Bay Hotel Penthouse suites.

In a related announcement, the company disclosed that they had successfully developed and begun high-volume manufacturing of a new generation of Swiftech-made mini-pumps, specifically designed for the liquid cooling market. The pump combines a compact design, high-reliability (60,000 hours MTBF) and the high head-pressure performance characteristics necessary to drive multiple devices in the same cooling loop. Being PWM controlled, the device can be driven by any motherboard like a regular CPU fan. Thanks to this new pump and to substantial economies of scale, the company claims that their new H220 CPU cooler will offer thermal performance with a low to inaudible acoustic signature rivaling that of the best custom kits, all at the price of an entry level product. In the words of Gabe Rouchon, the company’s Chairman and CTA, “_This thing is ridiculously quiet; if the chassis light wasn’t on, I couldn’t even tell the system was running_”.

Mr Rouchon also stated: “_User convenience and the vast movement of novice builders towards liquid cooling was a critical consideration in the H220 design. It dictated that the kit would be pre-filled and completely plug-and-play. As a result, tuning and operations are as simple as using a regular CPU cooler. But with a 15 year heritage serving the enthusiast community, we also wanted to eliminate some of the limitations of the existing low-cost systems which are unable to accommodate add-on components because (a) they are sealed-up and offer no means to refill the system without voiding the warranty, and (b) the type of pump they use is not adequate to drive sufficient flow to cool more than a CPU. The Swiftech® H220 kit addresses both issues by featuring a reservoir with fill-port built into the radiator so that the system can be easily emptied or refilled by the user at will, and by our new high-pressure pump. It all seems that 15 years of innovation and know-how, together with some of the most extensive R&D we ever conducted have led us to this moment, and we are truly proud to present a solution that finally bridges the gap between full custom and sealed-up liquid cooling kits_”.

The H220 CPU liquid cooling kit is maintenance free for the duration of its 3 year warranty period, and will be offered at a Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price of $139.95


For further information, review samples, or visiting our suite at the Mandalay Bay from January 8th to 11th , please contact: 
PR@swiftech.com


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2013)

That price is ultra competitive. Absolutely something I will try out.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent pricing. Hopefully performance is excellent too ,but I cannot see any reason why it would not meet my own expectations.


Let us know when it hits retail Gabe, I'll buy at least one for sure.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 4, 2013)

Any chance of a 140mm variant or selling the slim pump/block separate?


----------



## gabe rouchon (Jan 4, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Any chance of a 140mm variant or selling the slim pump/block separate?



It is a bit premature to make any firm announcements now, but we do have every intention to fully expand this product line


----------



## tastegw (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice, I'll be waiting for this.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tubes and radiator looks OK, Pump.... not so great, but that is easy to mod with one shine black part. Fans need better if someone want to cool CPU and GPU. Example Gentle Typhon AP-00 2150RPM x4. I can beg that can hold 4.5GHz and HC graphic card under 60C. For fast installation and 135$ absolutely OK. Only need to see if Swiftech will show like everybody expect from that name.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 8, 2013)

As a fan and user of Swiftech watercool solutions since years ago, i hope this makes a serious competence to other all-in-one solutions proving that this company is still on the way with the same competitive prices as always. I'd love to try one of those.

Keep up the good work!

PS: Only thing i don't like it's the tubing, used to white/colored transparent tubing with the swiftech kits, is this one opaque or transparent with black liquid?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2013)

It's black tubing, and you can use after market tubing it if you want.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello Gabe...

Looking Good!  Don't be a stranger here...I've always appreciated the excellent customer service at Swiftech. 

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## bmaverick (Jan 9, 2013)

Nicely done product.  It will do well against the Corsair, CoolIT and Asetek kits that are of the same configuration.  If the pump does very well, this will set Swiftech above the rest of the crowd.  

Since this kit does have a fill-port, taping the one line would allow a GPU to be added by the end user later.  It a winning solution.  

Also, nice touch with the black oetiker type clamps.  




.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw Gabe post on another forum that this kit was built so that if you need to service it, want to change color of tube, or whatever, you can.

That alone makes it several step above the others. I WILL FOR SURE be buying one of these as soon as they hit retail, I believe Gabe said production is to start next month.

Ha bmaverick, you's too fast. +1 to your post then.


----------



## radrok (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm fairly sure this will be the best AIO on the market when it hits, merging the best of the AIO and the best of the custom 

What about offering one kit with the Apogee Drive II? Would it make skyrocket the price?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 9, 2013)

radrok said:


> What about offering one kit with the Apogee Drive II? Would it make skyrocket the price?



Didn't they already do that? http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD-1.aspx


----------



## radrok (Jan 9, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Didn't they already do that? http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD-1.aspx



BEAST kit, that is BEAST.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 12, 2013)

Very much looking forward to this Linus showed it off @CES and I'm sold for my next build.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 12, 2013)

Flibolito said:


> Very much looking forward to this Linus showed it off @CES and I'm sold for my next build.



Moi aussi.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought about temps with example 3770k(4.5GHz) and EVGA GTX680 4GB Classsified HydroCooper higly overclocked with EVBoot on this. 
Because this cooler can be perfect option for HydroCooper cards. 
I mean Accelero Hybrid cost 150 and look like c... this can be good with red tubes plus and for one graphic. CPU/GPU under water for 135$. Off course you need GPU block but that is together with graphic card under warranty under water for 5min. They say power of pump is more than enough for something like that.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 13, 2013)

The block and pump look big.  Does somebody know how much the block and pump weigh?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> The block and pump look big.  Does somebody know how much the block and pump weigh?



Amazon says the apogee drive II is 1.3(590 grams) pounds. The pump/block looks like an apogee drive II and should weigh about the same.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Amazon says the apogee drive II is 1.3(590 grams) pounds. The pump/block looks like an apogee drive II and should weigh about the same.





It's not the same design.  Look at the video posted above.  This is an entirely new pump which looks bigger and is more capable.


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

No, it can't be, the APD II has a MCP35X.

The pump in this AIO LCS is not stronger than a MCP35X.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 13, 2013)

I was a bit disappointed by the temps for just the cpu. Could certainly benefit from a 140 rad, but they'd have to design one. Short of airplex no one sells a 140 with the res built in.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2013)

The block is the same, but the pump is not. The pump has a 3x higher lifespan they mentioned in the video. It can not be that much heavier though, could it?


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 13, 2013)

radrok said:


> No, it can't be, the APD II has a MCP35X.



It can't be what?


The pump is new design in the H220.


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> It can't be what?
> 
> 
> The pump is new design in the H220.



Yes it is designed to be good and cheap and not certainly up to MCP35X APDII combo level.

Why do you think it is much cheaper, new manufacturing node?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2013)

The block is the same as the apogee drive II, they said so in the video. I think the apogee drive II is enough for a pretty comprehensive loop with 1050 lph. They said in the video that the new pump was enough for a much bigger loop than the stock h220 loop.

It sounds like a better pump/block in general by what they said. Maybe their margin is lower.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 13, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yes it is designed to be good and cheap and not certainly up to MCP35X APDII combo level.
> 
> Why do you think it is much cheaper, new manufacturing node?




I don't know about the manufacturing node used but according to information found in this thread it is a new pump that has higher MTBF rating and higher output.

Looking forward to learning more about this pump.


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

As far as I know it is a 9w pump with better head pressure than the 35X if compared at same rotation speed, it goes up to ~3000 RPM.

If you take this into account it shouldn't be stronger than a MCP35X, since the latter goes higher on RPM.

So if this was a 18w pump it would have been stronger at full speed  in theory!







I'm just tinkering with numbers given by Gabe on XS, we'll see when/if Martin gets one and tests it.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 13, 2013)

radrok said:


> As far as I know it is a 9w pump with better head pressure than the 35X if compared at same rotation speed, it goes up to ~3000 RPM.
> 
> If you take this into account it shouldn't be stronger than a MCP35X, since the latter goes higher on RPM.
> 
> ...



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...ew-H220-all-in-one-CPU-cooler-during-CES-2013

I'm very interested to see how these new pumps from Swiftech turn out.  I'm thinking Swiftech will end up refreshing most of their products with their own in house pumps.  

2013 may be a great year for new PC water cooling technology with Swiftech leading the way with better operating pumps.


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> 2013 may be a great year for new PC pump cooling technology with Swiftech leading the way.



Let's hope for super performing + super quiet pumping technology


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> The block is the same as the apogee drive II, they said so in the video. I think the apogee drive II is enough for a pretty comprehensive loop with 1050 lph. They said in the video that the new pump was enough for a much bigger loop. The pump also has 3x the lifespan.
> 
> It sounds like a better pump/block in general by what they said. Maybe their margin is lower.



No, that's not what he said, I just watched it, not even close.  Start at 3:45 until 5:15.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2013)

I think the people at Corsair and thermaltake just shawt them selves  

/me wants


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 13, 2013)

This will not be available in many countries and CORSAIR will sell H100 on that place.
If this show like good cooler I must find someone to first send him money with Western Union and he to order this. 

I doubt this can cool i7 OC and two graphic card OC. Because radiator. 360mm is I think recommend for CPU and GPU.But 3770k OC and GTX680 OC this can be excellent option. I see lot of Thermaltake and CORSAIR H100 in trade section for 70$ if review show this like excellent option.
But again maybe we will see 5C better temps than with H100/H100i on one CPU only Swiftech + one graphic card. Than many people with AIR cooled graphic card will stay with CORSAIR.
Swiftech will rise on 150$, CORSAIR will down on 100$ everywhere and that's it.
This look to cool to be truth... But again maybe this is revolution... If this is good CORSAIR will make something similar soon. They want to win that is politic.

OMG I'm sorry my people in Serbia, they are still in 2009, and 1kg of metal is best option there.
Megahalem is still recommend like WOW for someone who spend 1500e on PC. That is good cooler but now is 2013 not 2008, people want same performance and clean look inside PC and how AIR out of case. When I saw ROG recommend PC build from junk with 8 color inside and ugly cable management from our market I decide to always wait until find exactly what I need. Special because pay pal not work.
Some of them think if tower cooler is close to all in one that is almost same good nobody think about hot air remove immediately out of case. Time of big cooler is pass.

I wish this cooler to show like excellent but I'm on CORSSAIR side, I would love they to make better.


They sell and this fans for 10$ I think, 1800RPM, someone talk about fans like Gentle Typhoon 
successors. Is that truth??? You need best possible fans for only 240mm radiator for more than CPU.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> No, that's not what he said, I just watched it, not even close.  Start at 3:45 until 5:15.





james888 said:


> The block is the same as the apogee drive II, they said so in the video. I think the apogee drive II is enough for a pretty comprehensive loop with 1050 lph. They said in the video that the new pump was enough for a much bigger loop(In comparison to the stock h220 loop). The pump also has 3x the lifespan.
> 
> It sounds like a better pump/block in general by what they said. Maybe their margin is lower.



-pump _"6 watts"_ at 4:16, In comparison to other AIO being _"1.2 watts"_ about 3 seconds later. _"It is 6 times as powerfull" "capable of driving multiple devices in the loop" "for any custom loop"_ at roughly 4:20-4:25. They not I stated an flow rate for it. They just stated it was enough for a much bigger loop and I made the comparison that the apogee drive II was also enough to power a pretty big loop. I added () above to make myself a bit more clear.

-_"mbtf is 60,000"_ Ok. Got me there. How I got 150000, 3 times the agogee d II, the first 3 times through I do not know.

-_"Same block base" "Same performance as apgogee drive II" _ Sounds like the same cpu block to me.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> -pump _"6 watts"_ at 4:16, In comparison to other AIO being _"1.2 watts"_ about 3 seconds later. _"It is 6 times as powerfull" "capable of driving multiple devices in the loop" "for any custom loop"_ at roughly 4:20-4:25. They not I stated an flow rate for it. They just stated it was enough for a much bigger loop and I made the comparison that the apogee drive II was also enough to power a pretty big loop. I added () above to make myself a bit more clear.
> 
> -_"mbtf is 60,000"_ Ok. Got me there. How I got 150000, 3 times the agogee d II, the first 3 times through I do not know.
> 
> -_"Same block base" "Same performance as apgogee drive II" _ Sounds like the same cpu block to me.



Same thermal performance as the copper base of the Apogee Drive II, yes.  A comparable pump to the MCP-35X, no.  The latter of these two points seemed to be what you were alluding to.  I'm sure this is a sweet little pump, sure, but in no way will perform like an 18W 35X.  That is what radrok was trying to convey, as well.


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> -pump "6 watts" at 4:16, In comparison to other AIO being "1.2 watts" about 3 seconds later. "It is 6 times as powerfull" "capable of driving multiple devices in the loop" "for any custom loop" at roughly 4:20-4:25. They not I stated an flow rate for it. They just stated it was enough for a much bigger loop and I made the comparison that the apogee drive II was also enough to power a pretty big loop. I added () above to make myself a bit more clear.



The H100 pump is a 1.2w pump (confirmed by that video too), with something like 1.5 PSI head and 0,5GPM.

Six times the H100 pump is close to the 9w specification I got from Gabe on another forum.

I could see this having the same performance as the MCP35X @ 50% RPM, nothing more.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2013)

the wattage of the pump does not directly tell you the power of the pump there is a whole lot more to motors then just there operating voltage and power draw
the people at swifttech have been around the water-block a time or two 
if they say it can drive a bigger loop then i believe them


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

I want one.... drools


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> the wattage of the pump does not directly tell you the power of the pump there is a whole lot more to motors then just there operating voltage and power draw
> the people at swifttech have been around the water-block a time or two
> if they say it can drive a bigger loop then i believe them



No one is saying it can't drive a bigger loop, where do you see such statement?

Me and Alex are just saying that this won't be a match for the MCP35X, is it too hard to understand what we are saying?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 13, 2013)

radrok said:


> I could see this having the same performance as the MCP35X @ 50% RPM, nothing more.



Exactly.  I'm not sure where this other misconception is coming from, it's frustrating to say the least.



OneMoar said:


> Blah....blah.....the people at swifttech have been around the water-block a time or two
> if they say it can drive a bigger loop then i believe them



They don't say it can drive a bigger loop than the Apogee II, not once.  I'm not sure where you got that from.  It can drive a bigger loop than just the cpu block, but not what you are harping on.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2013)

radrok said:


> No one is saying it can't drive a bigger loop, where do you see such statement?
> 
> Me and Alex are just saying that this won't be a match for the MCP35X, is it too hard to understand what we are saying?



1 who said anything about being a match for the MCP35x or apogee II or whatever 
o thats right it was you noobs that came in here and started thread crapping with your talk of O my pump is bigger then yours  my block is harder and smoother ... blah blah blah 
zero fucks are given don't yall have something else todo then to thread crap and argue about a product you haven't even tested yet ? 
speculation is one thing what you are doing is just plain annoying for people that want to read about the product and not compare it to a ~300 dollar loop that at its best MIGHT run 5c cooler lol
I am sure it would be more then capable of driving a GPU block and and a north-bridge/VRM block


----------



## radrok (Jan 13, 2013)

So it is actually right to nitpick about processors performance difference but it is just an epeen show when someone talks about pumps? Ooookay.

I just happen to be a watercooling enthusiast who just wants to give the right spot to every product.

FYI I don't even have an MCP35X so your argument is void.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> The block is the same as the apogee drive II, they said so in the video. I think the apogee drive II is enough for a pretty comprehensive loop with 1050 lph. They said in the video that the new pump was enough for a much bigger loop than the stock h220 loop.
> 
> It sounds like a better pump/block in general by what they said. Maybe their margin is lower.



It likely is, but if more people buy it because it is a better product...yea everyone knows how that works. Should hopefully enough for a CPU+GPU+RAD. I think that is what swiftech is gearing it towards.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 13, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> 1 who said anything about being a match for the MCP35x or apogee II or whatever
> o thats right it was you noobs that came in here and started thread crapping with your talk of O my pump is bigger then yours  my block is harder and smoother ... blah blah blah
> zero fucks are given don't yall have something else todo then to thread crap and argue about a product you haven't even tested yet ?
> speculation is one thing what you are doing is just plain annoying for people that want to read about the product and not compare it to a ~300 dollar loop that at its best MIGHT run 5c cooler lol
> I am sure it would be more then capable of driving a GPU block and and a north-bridge/VRM block



Thank God I didn't have to hear that mess of thought in your actual voice.  Anyone who uses the term "noobs" deserves no courtesy.  None of what you just spewed is what anyone was saying, other than your shut in self.



radrok said:


> FYI I don't even have an MCP35X so your argument is void.



And he doesn't even have a loop, it's like most everything else he blabs about.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> The latter of these two points seemed to be what you were alluding to



Why I made myself clear.



Now that all of the above has been settled. I am curious about the swiftech fans they got on there. I have read they are pretty good. Anyone have experience with them or know a good review? Swiftechs site is the only place with real info on them that I have found in the past.


----------



## radrok (Jan 14, 2013)

They are similar to Gentle Typhoons, a bit on the weaker side, they are cheaper too though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2013)

Saw these at CES, and came home to one sitting here.

Let me just say this. In the suite I visited, they had an H100, and a Water2.0 unit, as well as just the CPU version of the H220 and one running SLI (along with the CPU).

The water2.0 and H100 run hotter with just the CPU, and with the SLI in the loop, the temps were only a degree or degree and a half more than just the CPU under the H100.

Also there are a ton of things that none of the other manufacturers thought of that made it into this unit. So on top of better performance, you are going to get a much better thought out and designed component to use in general, even if you just use it as-is out of the box!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 14, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Let me just say this. In the suite I visited, they had an H100, and a Water2.0 unit, as well as just the CPU version of the H220 and one running SLI (along with the CPU).



You were in the same suite as in the video?  That's pretty nifty.



> Also there are a ton of things that none of the other manufacturers thought of that made it into this unit. So on top of better performance, you are going to get a much better thought out and design component to use in general, even if you just use it as-is out of the box!



I really like the idea of the rotating fittings that come out of the radiator.  Relieving that stress will save a bunch of potential problems later down the line.

I really hope Swiftech knocks this one out of the park and these things sell like hotcakes.  Too many manufacturers and retailers are having to cut back or go out of business.  I hope this gives them the liquidity to develop more great stuff.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2013)

yes same pillow it was resting on and everything

The fittings are just a small part of the list.
There is really so much going on here its a little insane they can do it at this cost.
Offsetting the tubes in the rad so screws will never puncture them.
the pump speeds and noise levels never surpass the noise of the fans.
The clamps used allow users to screw till you run out of threads for a perfect fit with no questions or issues....really it goes on and on, but I have to save something for later


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 14, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Offsetting the tubes in the rad so screws will never puncture them.



I didn't really get why this was advertised. That's standard practice for AIO coolers. Trust me I've screwed all the way through my old H70.


----------



## gabe rouchon (Jan 16, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I didn't really get why this was advertised. That's standard practice for AIO coolers.



Not really advertised, just emphasized..  This is because we say elsewhere that the radiator core is the same as the classic MCR220 which has been around for many years. We say this to emphasize the well known performance of the device. But on the other hand, we've also released products in the past that squarely called on novice users, and we had a lot of issues with incorrect installs. In the re-design phase of this radiator, we retained the same performance features, but tried to correct all the legacy details from the past. We have a very vast existing customer base, and we are talking to them as well as talking to new users 



OneMoar said:


> the wattage of the pump does not directly tell you the power of the pump there is a whole lot more to motors then just there operating voltage and power draw
> the people at swifttech have been around the water-block a time or two
> if they say it can drive a bigger loop then i believe them



Right.. More than specs in the vacumm, we tried to actually demonstrate the pump capabilities at CES.



MT Alex said:


> Same thermal performance as the copper base of the Apogee Drive II, yes.  A comparable pump to the MCP-35X, no.  The latter of these two points seemed to be what you were alluding to.  I'm sure this is a sweet little pump, sure, but in no way will perform like an 18W 35X.  That is what radrok was trying to convey, as well.



It is comparable in the sense that we used the 35X as a model (without copying of course, since there are patents on the product): same form factor (size), similar impeller style (9 curved fins), different motor and bearing. We improved on the noise level by filling it up with epoxy (no it doesn't overheat since it's only running at 3k max, and has a very efficient motor/bearing). In terms of overall output, it's obviously less powerfull than the 35X, but not because we couldn't make it so, but rather because we wanted it so: we sought to reduce operating noise for this kit, and blend the pump noise with the fans noise, and we dropped the pump speed from its original 4500 rpm (4,7mH2O) down to 3k rpm. When we release the pump as a standalone unit, then it will be fully comparable to the 35X..

So if you compare it to the APD2 with integrated 35X, it will certainly not flow as much at max rpm (3k vs 4.5k), but you can absolutely compare their performance at equal 3K rpm. 

Now, at CES we demonstrated that you do not really NEED a 35X to run a full custom loop.  In fact, most people run their 35X at lower than max...  On the other hand, if you do want a product with extreme capabilities,  then you get 35X or 35X2, and pay a substantial price premium.  

Look, I've seen people here and there recommend the XSPC kit  ($145 @ Frozen) against the H220.  The pump they use is an aquarium type pump with high flow at zero restriction, but relatively low pressure characteristics (1.8 mH20).  In contrast, the pump in the H220 is a high pressure device (3 mH20).  The difference?   Substantially Higher flow when higher restriction is present (additional devices in the loop)..



Vlada011 said:


> This will not be available in many countries and CORSAIR will sell H100 on that place. If this show like good cooler I must find someone to first send him money with Western Union and he to order this.



The installation manual is in 9 languages, and we fully intend to sell in every one of these countries (and more if possible): English, French, German, Spanish, Portuguese, Italian, Russian, Japanase, and Chinese.



Vlada011 said:


> I doubt this can cool i7 OC and two graphic card OC.



why do you doubt?  we demonstrated it at CES...



Vlada011 said:


> This look to cool to be truth... But again maybe this is revolution... If this is good CORSAIR will make something similar soon. They want to win that is politic.



Nothing revolution.. same components as we have made for years: MCR220 radiator, Apogee Drive II, just less costly pump..  As to Corsair's reaction, I cannot presume as to what they will do.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to clear that up.  Best wishes in all your endeavors.


----------

